# No Castings Marine Engine- Article



## Beachside_Hank (Apr 6, 2013)

Searched the HMEM archives for this one, couldn't locate it so I'm posting the link to a Popular Science build, January 1953:  . .  http://books.google.com/books?id=yS0DAAAAMBAJ&lpg=PA2&pg=RA1-PA214#v=onepage&q&f=true


----------

